# The Poecilotheria List



## Abraxis (Jun 30, 2004)

It is one of those questions that keeps you up all night... pondering... thinking... then getting up at 5am searching the net and seeing what you can find...

How many Species make up the Genus Poecilotheria ??

Poecilotheria fasciata
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria hillyardi
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria miranda
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria pederseni
Poecilotheria pococki
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria smithi
Poecilotheria striata
Poecilotheria subfusca
Poecilotheria uniformis

are the ones I have found...  is there anyone out there more knowledgeable that can add any (LOTS ???) to my list ?

Peace Out

Ken


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 30, 2004)

What about the ones in in the wild at this very moment that nobody knows about?  lol could be a up to a hundred!  What about the ones that people will never ever find due to habitat destruction.  There is atleast a couple of poke species that you will never know about.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't think there is a pokie called hillyardi... except that the list is complet, what we know in this moment.


----------



## morda (Jun 30, 2004)

And what about that newly discoverd Pokie? Schmidt I think discoverd a Pokie... don't remamber the name right now...


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi,



			
				Abraxis said:
			
		

> It is one of those questions that keeps you up all night... pondering... thinking... then getting up at 5am searching the net and seeing what you can find...


why searching the net when you just have to visit the World Spider Catalog by N. Platnick? >>click here<< =;-)


"Poecilotheria hillyardi" is not a valid name. The species which Charpentier originally intended to call "Poecilotheria hillyardi" till he lost his interest into spiders totally and which A. Smith initially intended to name "Poecilotheria kirki" has been lately described as _Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica_:
 SMITH, A. M. (2004): A new species of the arboreal Theraphosid, genus Poecilotheria, from southern India (Aranea, Mygalomorphae, Theraphosidae) with notes on its conservation status. _British Tarantula Society Journal_ 19(2): 48-61.
all the best,
Martin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 30, 2004)

New species is Poecilotheria Hanumavilasum,

Hillyardi is not valid species!

EDIT: Damn you martin too quick for me.


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 30, 2004)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> New species is Poecilotheria Hanumavilasum


_hanumavilasum*ica*_ – désolé for the nitpicking. 

all the best,
Martin


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 30, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> _hanumavilasum*ica*_ – désolé for the nitpicking.
> 
> all the best,
> Martin


I didnt see this on the report done by smith thats on the bts site,it just said Poecilotheria Hanumavilasum when or why was *ica* added.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 30, 2004)

And P. vittata was about to get resurrected again. Whether that is on its way I dont know.

/Lelle


----------



## Andrew vV (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmm, I thought P. vitatta and P. striata were synonymous......another recent change?!


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Brendan,



			
				Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> I didnt see this on the report done by smith thats on the bts site,it just said Poecilotheria Hanumavilasum when or why was *ica* added.


probably because of the rules of nomenclature. In the paper/describtion it is called _Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica_ sp. nov.
see: 
 SMITH, A. M. (2004): A new species of the arboreal Theraphosid, genus Poecilotheria, from southern India (Aranea, Mygalomorphae, Theraphosidae) with notes on its conservation status. _British Tarantula Society Journal_ 19(2): 48-61.
all the best,
Martin


----------



## m@rvin (Jun 30, 2004)

I dont know when it has last been updated. But here is an offficial list.


*The World Spider Catalog, Version 4.5
by Norman I. Platnick*


Gen. Poecilotheria Simon, 1885

In synonymy:
P. bara Chamberlin, 1917 = P. subfusca Pocock, 1895 (Kirk, 1996: 21).
P. gadgili (Tikader, 1977, T from Ornithoctonus) = P. regalis Pocock, 1899 (von Wirth, 1991a: 5).
P. vittata Pocock, 1895 = P. striata Pocock, 1895 (Kirk, 1996: 22).

mf fasciata (Latreille, 1804) *....................India, Sri Lanka
Mygale f. Latreille, 1804a: 160 (D).
Mygale f. Latreille, 1806: 83 (D).
Mygale f. Hahn, 1835: 65, f. 157 (Df).
Mygale f. C. L. Koch, 1841a: 41, f. 717 (f).
Scurria f. C. L. Koch, 1850: 74.
P. f. Simon, 1885e: 38.
P. f. Karsch, 1891: 274 (Dm).
P. f. Pocock, 1899a: 87, pl. 7, f. 2 (f).
Scurria f. Pocock, 1900a: 192.

f formosa Pocock, 1899....................India
P. f. Pocock, 1899a: 91 (Df).
P. f. Schmidt, 1995j: 5, unnumbered f. (f).

f metallica Pocock, 1899....................India
P. m. Pocock, 1899a: 93, pl. 7, f. 3 (Df).
P. m. Pocock, 1900c: 129, pl. 12, f. 3 (f).

f miranda Pocock, 1900....................India
P. m. Pocock, 1900a: 190 (Df).

f ornata Pocock, 1899....................Sri Lanka
P. o. Pocock, 1899a: 93 (Df).
P. o. Peters, 2000b: 83, f. 234 (f).

mf pederseni Kirk, 2001....................Sri Lanka
P. p. Kirk, 2001: 77, f. 1-4, 9-22 (Dmf).

mf pococki Charpentier, 1996....................Sri Lanka
P. p. Charpentier, 1996c: 23, f. 1-19 (Dmf).

mf regalis Pocock, 1899....................India
P. r. Pocock, 1899a: 89, pl. 7, f. 1 (Dmf).
P. r. Pocock, 1900c: 127, pl. 12, f. 1 (mf).
Ornithoctonus gadgili Tikader, 1977e: 308, f. 11-15 (Df).
P. r. von Wirth, 1991a: 5, f. 1-2 (f, S).
P. r. Schmidt, 1993d: 130, f. 412-413 (f).
P. r. Peters, 2000b: 84, f. 238 (f).

mf rufilata Pocock, 1899....................India
P. r. Pocock, 1899d: 746 (Dm).
P. r. Pocock, 1900a: 189 (Df).
P. r. Charpentier, 1996a: 16, f. 1a-g, 2a-k (mf).

mf smithi Kirk, 1996....................Sri Lanka
P. s. Kirk, 1996: 24, f. 1-14 (Dmf).
P. s. Peters, 2000b: 86, f. 245-246 (mf).

mf striata Pocock, 1895....................India
P. s. Pocock, 1895a: 172 (Df).
P. vittata Pocock, 1895a: 172 (Dm).
P. s. Kirk, 1996: 22 (Sm).

mf subfusca Pocock, 1895....................Sri Lanka
Scurria fasciata Ausserer, 1871a: 199, pl. 1, f. 8 (m, misidentified).
P. s. Pocock, 1895a: 171 (Dmf).
P. bara Chamberlin, 1917: 71 (Df).
P. s. Kirk, 1996: 21 (S).

m uniformis Strand, 1913....................Sri Lanka
P. u. Strand, 1913d: 115 (Dm).


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 30, 2004)

m@rvin said:
			
		

> I dont know when it has last been updated.


left hand on the top says: _Last updated Dec. 31, 2003_

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## m@rvin (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh....Thanx....Did'nt see that!!!


----------



## Abraxis (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Martin for the site... and thanks to all of you for the info...  just goes to show... that not EVERYTHING on the internet is accurate... LOTS of conflicting information...  but now my feet are firmly planted on the path...

Peace Out

Ken


----------



## JAG83 (Jan 15, 2010)

*poecilotheria species*

Poecilotheria
fasciata - Sri Lanka
formosa - India
hanumavilasumica - India
metallica - India
miranda - India
nallamalaiensis - India
ornata - Sri Lanka
pederseni - Sri Lanka
pococki - Sri Lanka
regalis - India
rufilata - India
smithi - Sri Lanka
striata - India
subfusca - Sri Lanka
tigrinawesseli - India
uniformis - Sri Lanka

Thats all the ones I know of Dude!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow...nice resurrection.  Only...5 years and change? :wall:


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 15, 2010)

JAG83 said:


> Poecilotheria
> fasciata - Sri Lanka
> formosa - India
> hanumavilasumica - India
> ...


Never seen that name before, new?


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice thread necromancy. 


jbm150 said:


> Never seen that name before, new?


It was described by Rao _et al._ in 2006., but many people question whether it's a distinct species. Read more here!


----------



## matthias (Jan 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Wow...nice resurrection.  Only...5 years and change? :wall:


I was wondering why tigrinawesseli was not in that list.
until you said something...:wall:


----------



## JAG83 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Poecilotheria nallamalaiensis - India*

jbm10:

I sware it is a sp. check this out! To bad it ain't in my collection!

http://cbernallamalai.com/Poecilotheria_nallamalaiensis.htm


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 22, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> Nice thread necromancy.
> 
> It was described by Rao _et al._ in 2006., but many people question whether it's a distinct species. Read more here!





JAG83 said:


> jbm10:
> 
> I sware it is a sp. check this out! To bad it ain't in my collection!
> 
> http://cbernallamalai.com/Poecilotheria_nallamalaiensis.htm


Those in Zoltan's link feel it might just be formosa.  I wouldn't be able to comment one way or the other


----------



## darkart82 (Feb 24, 2010)

i got this info from ken the bug guy poecilotheria nallamalaiensis i didnt see i thought i should add it hope this helps


----------



## JAG83 (Mar 11, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Those in Zoltan's link feel it might just be formosa.  I wouldn't be able to comment one way or the other


Indeed It does look suspiciously similar in appearance to the formosa. If I only had the specimen, I  would i be able to dissect it segmentally to view it's biology under my electron Micro-scope (I keep in my garage! lol) but now wouldn't that be nice to have access to that at your fingertips! 

I am sure that I must day dream way too much!


----------



## robd (Mar 11, 2010)

Heh, if it wasn't this:



xhexdx said:


> Wow...nice resurrection.  Only...5 years and change? :wall:


It'd probably be:

"Next time, use the search function. :wall: If you did you would've found this:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1569006#post1569006"

I'm only messing around though. 

I can't fault a newbie for being excited about Pokies and wanting to make a list. I could've seen myself doing that too. Lists are fun.


----------



## Mojosmf (Apr 12, 2010)

*Forgot one*

Hey I was too lazy to look through the entire thread, sorry guys, but has Tigrinaweselli been added to the original list?


----------



## toxic667 (Apr 12, 2010)

Poecilotheria tigrinawasselli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Apr 12, 2010)

Mojosmf said:


> Hey I was too lazy to look through the entire thread, sorry guys, but has Tigrinaweselli been added to the original list?


Too lazy to check the date of the thread maybe _P. tigrinawasselli_ wasn't described until 2 years after this thread was started  And dam its only 2 pages long, you must be way more busy than me. 

Later, Tom


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 13, 2010)

a res isn't nec. a bad thing!  the idea behind this list hasn't gotten any worse or anything 



however, it wasn't really ever a great idea either....  =P

i let platnick do all the work

http://research.amnh.org/iz/spiders/catalog/THERAPHOSIDAE.html

clicky then search for "Gen. Poecilotheria" on that page

i count 16 species as of... Last updated Dec. 10, 2009

i forget how to do it right now, but you can even find links to all the biblio stuff for all the species... and sometimes even links to the actual material itself!

any kinda spider lover needs to be all about the platnick world spider catalog =P


so now this thread res results in lots of ppl being introduced to Platnick's amazing stuff


----------



## Piderman (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't forget P. Rajaei!


----------



## spiderengineer (Jul 17, 2013)

Piderman said:


> Don't forget P. Rajaei!


that was newly discovered and way after this thread was started and ended


----------



## Dindo Santorca Luzon (May 24, 2018)

Poecilotheria fasciata
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria miranda
Poecilotheria nallamalaiensis
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria pederseni
Poecilotheria pococki
Poecilotheria rajaei
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria smithi
Poecilotheria striata
Poecilotheria subfusca (highland)
Poecilotheria subfusca (lowland)
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Poecilotheria uniformis
Poecilotheria vittata

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## boina (May 24, 2018)

Dindo Santorca Luzon said:


> Poecilotheria fasciata
> Poecilotheria formosa
> Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
> Poecilotheria metallica
> ...


You might want to check that against the World Spider Catalogue https://wsc.nmbe.ch/genus/3413/Poecilotheria , because your list is really, well.... creative. A lot of those species you named don't exist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 24, 2018)

Dindo Santorca Luzon said:


> Poecilotheria fasciata
> Poecilotheria formosa
> Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
> Poecilotheria metallica
> ...


----------



## Greasylake (May 24, 2018)

Also why are subfusca highland and lowland listed as different species?


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 24, 2018)

_Poecilotheria fasciata
Poecilotheria formosa
Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
Poecilotheria metallica 
Poecilotheria miranda
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria rajaei
Poecilotheria smithi
Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria striata
Poecilotheria subfusca
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Poecilotheria vittata
_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maciej Gwizdala (Apr 25, 2021)

_Poecilotheria subfusca there's LOWLAND and HIGHLAND _


----------



## sasker (Apr 26, 2021)

This old threat has been resurrected several times

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 26, 2021)

sasker said:


> This old threat has been resurrected several times


Yep...true this,but it never gets old rattling off pokie species names.I mean ….subfusca,vittata,formosa….hanuma...saasa...lassa….somethin or another.
Good times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michalek1220 (Apr 26, 2021)

There is P. Subfusca two different hobby names - I mean lowland and very rare highland


----------

